# Female in heat - stinks.



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is on her second heat cycle, finally! It started exactly a year after her first one. So far, (9 days in) this cycle is easier for everyone involved - a lot less messy and less tummy upset and mood swings. I have a question though. Both this cycle and last I've noticed she stinks. She lays on us or near us a lot and when she does I can smell a bloody and slightly fishy odor... Is this normal? It makes me worry about pyometra but the fact that I've noticed it 2 cycles in a row makes me think it's just the way she smells during her cycle. 

I'd love to hear if anyone else has noticed this with their females.


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

We have two beagles and they have that smell when they are in heat and Koda had her first cycle and had the same smell. The beagles are both two and each have only had one cycle and Koda also has had only one. So if I had to guess I'd say its normal but as with anything I am sure there are exceptions.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Well, I think it would be natural to have some sort of odor. I remember my girl having a bloody odor. The only fishy smell I have ever smelled was related to anal glands. And I can imagine with all of the licking and cleaning that the smells get all mixed and mingled. I would pay attention to the color and consistency of the vaginal discharge. Make sure that it looks normal, in comparison to what you saw in the last cycle. Not pus-like in nature. Also, monitor her behavior and eating habits. She should be pretty normal. If she stops eating or starts vomitting, I would ask your vet.


----------

